# Winter 2011-2012



## prophet0426 (Feb 9, 2012)

Have you rideen more this year due to lack of snow?  I know I have. I think I've skied maybe 4 times so far this season, compared to the 30+ times last year.  With regard to riding I've been out almost every week, if not twice a week. Can't believe how great of shape the trails have been in, and the amount of options still available to ride.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2012)

I've been riding the same amount, which is none.  I've been thinking a lot more about it though!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

Wanted to go for a road ride last weekend, but got lazy. This weekend looking to be cold so we'll see.


----------



## prophet0426 (Feb 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Wanted to go for a road ride last weekend, but got lazy. This weekend looking to be cold so we'll see.



I got out last weekend and rode at Cutler Park in Needham on my single speed.  It was cold, I think 28 when I started, but was surprised how warm I was wearing my ski base layers under my riding stuff. IHoping to get out this weekend. May go to RI and check out some DH trails I found at Diamond Hill.


----------

